# prism54: request_firmware() failed for 'isl3890'

## Benzman

Hi!

I have a problem with the Prism GT wlan-card in ma notebook (Medion MD41112). I have coldplug in runlevel boot, and so it tries to bring up the wlan card. When I type dmesg, I get this:

```
Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

...

eth0: resetting device...

eth0: uploading firmware...

prism54: request_firmware() failed for 'isl3890'

eth0: could not upload firmware ('isl3890')

eth0: islpci_reset: failure

eth0: prism_set_txpower() auto power will be implemented later.
```

I have the prism54 driver and firmware_class as modules and both are loaded by coldplug. I have the isl3890 firmware-file in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware and made a symbolic link to the file in /lib/firmware. 

I have kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r1 if it matters. The firmware I have from 'emerge prism54'.

So what could help me to get this card work?

----------

## genstef

could you please instead of prism54 try the prism54-firmware package?

and use the in-kernel driver instead of the priovided one.

----------

## dayul

works fine for me, although i actually copied the file to both locations (i do remember it complaining about that).  I didnt emerge though, i just got the file from the Prism54 site.

----------

## Benzman

Thx, genstef. I've unmerged prism54 and merged prism54-firmware and it works  :Smile: 

----------

## someguy

worked for me too  :Very Happy:  thanks guys

----------

## pix[]

thx worked for me to, now got to input my encryption key again

we'll manage from here

----------

